# Moving Electrician Information



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You need to ask the licensing authority in the destination state. Even if there were 50 guys on here who did it, the rules change all the time, and every state is different. 

Good luck & stay safe.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Pretty sure @just the cowboy did this recently in Colorado. Maybe he'll chime in


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

virtuallyflourished said:


> Hi, all. I am doing some investigation for my husband, who is a recent graduate in South Carolina with his Electrician Apprentice license, as well as the Project Supervisor certification, which he took classes for at the same time as his apprenticeship. He's worked for four years as an electrician/apprentice and we're reviewing our options for moving. It's looking like the easiest place for him to move and get situated/licensed is Colorado. Has any licensed electrician successfully moved out to another state than the one they were licensed in? I am just trying to gather information for him as we plan our next move. Thank you in advance!


I will ask a few questions.
You say recent graduate with his Apprentice license, do you mean Journeyman license?
Is he union or none union?
If non union did HE track his time and experience?

If he is a journeyman and has his paperwork filled out as to school and hours worked he can apply to the labor board and retest here. There is some basic classes that need to be refreshed.

If he does not have his paperwork he can still get a job in Utilities ( that is what I did ) or work in an industrial environment. The license is only needed in Residential or commercial work. The job market is booming for electricians right now, if he knows controls I will be hiring entry level Journeyman in the start of 2022 I hope.
Have *him* sign up at this site, *HE* is the one that needs to ask these questions and watch for my post in help wanted on here, I am just south of Denver.

Edited: I see you are in S.C. Just so you know housing prices are super high out here compared to back East.

Cowboy


----------

